# QDloader driver?



## Zaphod-Beeblebrox (Jun 21, 2011)

Ok,

If you power down your Touchpad and Hold Power and Vol - (or is it +, I always get that backwards), it will put you into bootloader (bootie) for use with WebOsDoctor (It shows a big USB symbol on the screen). I'm of the opinion that bootie is limiting our progress of putting Android on the TP since it actually lives on one of the partitions. If our efforts to repartion go awry, we end up with a brick that WebOsDR can't fix.
I've seen a few references to a QDloader tool that's used to flash Qualcomm devices. I've also seen where the Dell Streak Mini 5 uses such a tool to revive from a brick.
Thus I set out to find a way to do something on this front. Maybe others already know this, but I read this forum pretty religiously and don't recall seeing anything on this front...
So. I tried a couple of button combinations while powering up and it appears that Power & Vol + (the opposite of bootie mode) while USB plugged in gives me a new USB Device on my machine:
Qualcomm HS-USB QDLoader9008 (COMX). 









I've been trying to find a good driver for this, but Win7X64 seems to require a signed driver and none of the ones that I've found are signed.

Any ideas?


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

You can turn off driver signing if you put windows 7 into test mode

Click Start, and then type cmd in the Search box.
Right-click cmd.exe under Programs, and then click Run as administrator.
At the command prompt, type the following text, and then press ENTER:

bcdedit /set TESTSIGNING ON
Close the Command Prompt window, and then restart your computer.


----------



## chefjw (Sep 15, 2011)

Have you tried installing QPST and seeing if that installs the driver? I know some people have unbricked cellphones using this method with a hex file to reinstall a bootloader.


----------



## scifan (Aug 22, 2011)

http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/...b-driver/01bc56f8-2b1c-443a-b429-d0403ebf172e

Not sure that this will give what you're looking for...


----------



## Zaphod-Beeblebrox (Jun 21, 2011)

scifan, I have/tried those drivers. They are the ones that aren't signed.
chefjw, Just installed qpst -- looks promising for once I get the drivers working, but didn't help at this point.

I was trying this on my main desktop rig, and can't afford to screw around with driver signing on this one. I think I have a laptop with Win 7x32 (maybe .. but the wife won't like this )


----------



## Pulser (Jun 14, 2011)

Zaphod-Beeblebrox said:


> scifan, I have/tried those drivers. They are the ones that aren't signed.
> chefjw, Just installed qpst -- looks promising for once I get the drivers working, but didn't help at this point.
> 
> I was trying this on my main desktop rig, and can't afford to screw around with driver signing on this one. I think I have a laptop with Win 7x32 (maybe .. but the wife won't like this )


Virtualbox and a virtual machine?


----------



## Zaphod-Beeblebrox (Jun 21, 2011)

Pulser said:


> Virtualbox and a virtual machine?


Yea was thinking the same thing. Probably won't have time to tinker with it again until this weekend, but will try something along those lines.

My hope is that I can get it talk through QPST and pull down a complete system image. Then modify the QDLtool used for recovering the Dell Streak to push the system image back.

If I'm successful, we may have a tool to unbrick even after screwing around with partitions. If we had a tool like nvFlash for the tegra chips (which makes them near unbrickable), we can do a lot more experimentation with the boot partitions.


----------



## scifan (Aug 22, 2011)

This would be great... (would relief a fair amount of stress related to tweaking this system...)
.


----------



## dragonfli (Sep 16, 2011)

My Touchpad was Power+DOWN to launch QDownload mode, which shows up on my machine as QHSUSB_DLOAD. This /is/ a recovery backdoor if Bootie fails. I've got QxDM and QPST and I'll be poking around here with some different drivers.

If anyone knows the effort involved in the Chromebook/CR48 3G "getting-it-to-work-with-other-OSes", well, I've spent many a time dealing with QDownload and its' various software options. We might not be able to get far with QDL because it's not a Diagnostic device but only a software downloader device.


----------



## Pulser (Jun 14, 2011)

There is some code from jonpry at

http://gitorious.org/msm-tp

It's not the kernel, there's a second repo below it.

At your own risk, not a clue what is in it, so it might set your cat on fire or something...


----------



## temporalshadows (Jun 24, 2011)

Hmmm, this sounds promising. If I get some time this weekend I'll join in trying to get a driver to work.


----------



## dibarnu (Sep 19, 2011)

Zaphod-Beeblebrox said:


> scifan, I have/tried those drivers. They are the ones that aren't signed.
> chefjw, Just installed qpst -- looks promising for once I get the drivers working, but didn't help at this point.
> 
> I was trying this on my main desktop rig, and can't afford to screw around with driver signing on this one. I think I have a laptop with Win 7x32 (maybe .. but the wife won't like this )


Have you made any progress? I found working drivers for Windows 7 x64. Silly me, I did dd of=/dev/mmcblk0 if=/dev/zero bs=1024 count=1 and ended up bricking my device. Hoping to get it back working again.

I've attached the driver I used. A copy of the first 1024 bytes of mmcblk0 would be much appreciated (assuming I can get QPST to do something)


----------



## Zaphod-Beeblebrox (Jun 21, 2011)

dibarnu said:


> Have you made any progress? I found working drivers for Windows 7 x64. Silly me, I did dd of=/dev/mmcblk0 if=/dev/zero bs=1024 count=1 and ended up bricking my device. Hoping to get it back working again.
> 
> I've attached the driver I used. A copy of the first 1024 bytes of mmcblk0 would be much appreciated (assuming I can get QPST to do something)


I was able to get the drivers loaded in two different fashions. Through a WinXP VM, and by turning on testmode in Win7x64. 
However, I wasn't able to do anything with it past that. QPST won't talk to it. QPST seems more geared to phones (non smart phones at that).
QDLoader for the Dell streak is looking for a 9002 device, not a 9008 device, so it won't do anything either.
I did spend some time in the IRC room related to the bootloader and learned (from jonpry) that they had reverse engineered some of the signals from QDLoader, and have built scripts to talk to the pad in QDL mode. However, no way to verify that information is going to the right places, etc.
QDloader also evidently tries to write some bootloader code that is incompatible with our tabs. jonpry had modified the binary to make it work with the TP (9008 device) vs the 9002.

You may find some interesting bits here:
https://github.com/tmzt/msmb/wiki

Although, I think this project presumes you have bootie still working.


----------



## dibarnu (Sep 19, 2011)

Zaphod-Beeblebrox said:


> I was able to get the drivers loaded in two different fashions. Through a WinXP VM, and by turning on testmode in Win7x64.
> However, I wasn't able to do anything with it past that. QPST won't talk to it. QPST seems more geared to phones (non smart phones at that).
> QDLoader for the Dell streak is looking for a 9002 device, not a 9008 device, so it won't do anything either.
> I did spend some time in the IRC room related to the bootloader and learned (from jonpry) that they had reverse engineered some of the signals from QDLoader, and have built scripts to talk to the pad in QDL mode. However, no way to verify that information is going to the right places, etc.
> ...


I made some progress. I got QPST to find my TouchPad. You need to use the configure app to add whatever com port it is, mine was COM3. I converted boot-topaz.bin to hex and tried sending it, but QPST would give me errors, either that my hex file was invalid or that it couldn't descramble it. So something in my conversion isn't right.

Then I got qdl from earlier in this thread. It finds and talks to my TouchPad, but sending along boot.bin then sending the execute command doesn't do anything. At least it sends it. If I could get a copy of the second block on the device I think I might at least be able to revive my TouchPad. If you have a working TouchPad, would you mind doing 'dd if=/dev/mmcblk0 of=file.bin count=2' then sending me the resulting file.bin which should be 1024bytes.

Probably having the first 512k would be even more helpful 'dd if=/dev/mmcblk0 of=file.bin bs=1024 count=512'
Possibly what I'm doing with sending boot.bin is right, and I'm just sending it to the wrong address.


----------



## Rakeesh (Aug 22, 2011)

Yoink

boot.bin MD5: BB4EC54187693E9D5D96E59DE308ED75


----------



## Zaphod-Beeblebrox (Jun 21, 2011)

dibarnu said:


> I made some progress. I got QPST to find my TouchPad. You need to use the configure app to add whatever com port it is, mine was COM3. I converted boot-topaz.bin to hex and tried sending it, but QPST would give me errors, either that my hex file was invalid or that it couldn't descramble it. So something in my conversion isn't right.
> 
> Then I got qdl from earlier in this thread. It finds and talks to my TouchPad, but sending along boot.bin then sending the execute command doesn't do anything. At least it sends it. If I could get a copy of the second block on the device I think I might at least be able to revive my TouchPad. If you have a working TouchPad, would you mind doing 'dd if=/dev/mmcblk0 of=file.bin count=2' then sending me the resulting file.bin which should be 1024bytes.
> 
> ...


Were you able to unbrick your tablet?


----------



## peterfares (Aug 26, 2011)

I would also like to know if anyone has used this to revive a touchpad. I was trying to install Ubuntu on my touchpad. I followed the guide exactly and made a new jar file. I tried flashing it and it got stuck at 12%. I then used the original one from HP and it worked. Then I tried the modified one again, and it again got stuck at 12%. After that, my TouchPad wouldn't turn on anymore. If I reboot it with the center+power or center+power+volume up, the computer makes the USB error noise and the device manager lists "Palm". If I do it with volume down, I get the QLoader mode.


----------



## dibarnu (Sep 19, 2011)

Zaphod-Beeblebrox said:


> Were you able to unbrick your tablet?


Unfortunately, not. I've been quite sick, hope to get back to trying this week though. I at least got pbl.pl to talk to it and word is that executing code works, at least a reboot. I haven't found any code that will do anything more than crash it though.


----------



## calris (Aug 22, 2011)

Ping - Any more news on this?


----------



## c0ns0le (Jun 25, 2011)

i was able to get the omap3 app to see the device in downloader mode, however i'm not smart enough to edit it to work.

sudo ./omap3_usbload /tmp/boot-topaz.bin

TI OMAP3 USB boot ROM tool, version 0.1
(c) 2008 Martin Mueller <[email protected]>
.
found device!
could not get ASIC ID


----------



## c0ns0le (Jun 25, 2011)

dibarnu said:


> Unfortunately, not. I've been quite sick, hope to get back to trying this week though. I at least got pbl.pl to talk to it and word is that executing code works, at least a reboot. I haven't found any code that will do anything more than crash it though.


Hope you've beaten whatever bug you had!


----------



## imy30 (Nov 18, 2011)

has anyone got the QDLoader to work, my TP is showing blank screen. I won't charge, can only get it into QDL Mode.


----------



## c0ns0le (Jun 25, 2011)

bump, still have a 16gb stuck in qdl mode. would certainly live to find a way to reload a bootloader on this bad boy.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## jcsullins (Sep 27, 2011)

c0ns0le said:


> bump, still have a 16gb stuck in qdl mode. would certainly live to find a way to reload a bootloader on this bad boy.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Call HP. If it's still under warranty, they will fix it.


----------



## rumbi (Oct 6, 2011)

Ypieeeh!!!

I just unbricked my TouchPad!!!

After a try to reset (home + center button) three days ago it stayed black.
The computer only recognized an "qhsusb_dload" device.
None of the button combination worked (vol + / vol - / center / power / long press, short but often ....)
HP service could not help me.

So, what did I do?

I googled for drivers (try "Qualcomm hs-usb QDLoarder 9008") and installed them, now I had an recognized device in windows.
The I installed QPST (a toolset from Qualcomm I believe), started the EFS Explorer and found a "phone in download modus".
There in EFS Explorer you have the option "Reset Phone". It tried this and my device vanished. After power + center button it reappeared.
This I did for some times and sudenly my TouchPad awoke from a button combination (I don't realy remember but I think it was vol+ & power or center & power) and cried for electricity. So I pluged in the wall charger an it startet moboot!

I'm so happy now!

Good luck, if you bricked yours too!

Edit: I bricked my Touchpad a third time now. The second time i found that not the QPST software did the trick but randomly after resetting it again and again it will once boot up. Sorry :-(


----------

